# Running Autronic on 2.7t, is cam chain adjustment possible?



## BBRacing (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello.
In cause of few 2.7t here in Norway running with Autronic standalone ecu, i now take my questions "over the sea" to get some answers.
To further improve my engine caracteristics, and on my way to get smaller turbolag, i am interested to get te chain tensioners at both heads up running. They are at this moment not in use,
As i can see, the meaning is to let the tensioner tight, or slack the chain a bit, to get cam timing better. (earlyer or later valve opening)
Is there anyone out there that have any experience with this, or have mounted standalone aftermarked fuel system on the 2.7t engine.?
Any answer is helpfull for me 
Sorry if my english is bad, not in my everyday use










_Modified by BBRacing at 8:12 AM 1/3/2009_


----------



## BBRacing (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Running Autronic on 2.7t, is cam chain adjustment possible? (BBRacing)*


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Running Autronic on 2.7t, is cam chain adjustment possible? (BBRacing)*

i believe they spoke about this in the 1.8t forum years ago. i think the answer was the guide on the tensioner would wear out rapidly at high rpm use. so no.


----------



## BBRacing (Jan 3, 2009)

so it`s not possible to get the chain tensioners wired up to the autronic?


----------

